# Chocolate cupcakes and TOO much Icing!!!



## AshleyK (Oct 10, 2010)

So, yesterday night, I made chocolate cupcakes (they were egg-less), and I made Icing. For the icing I used this lady's recipe off of Youtube. There was way too much of it and now I have a big chunk of it sitting in the fridge.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MabaxZtRHks

Can any one figure out what else I can use this stuff with other than cupckaes... Like mousse.. 

PS: I am vegetarian so I can use egg replacer for the eggs.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 10, 2010)

If no one comes up with a different suggestion, I would freeze it for later use.  If it turns out to be a big flop after thawing, what's difference if you toss it now or later?  I've made a similar frosting (not as much butter) and had good luck freezing it, then thawing in the fridge and beating it again.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 10, 2010)

It's clear from the video that there's enough icing to frost four or five dozen cup cakes, so I don't understand why you're surprised.

Can you spoon it into little dobs on a waxed paper sheet, sprinkle with confectioners decorating beads, letting it dry out and turn into candy?

Mix in mint flavoring, make little patties , dip into melted chocolate and make after dinner mints.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 10, 2010)

I am with oldvine. In my line of work I always have extra frosting.  You can freeze it for about a month and thaw it on the counter.  It will also last in the fridge for a few weeks.  Just bring it to room  temperature and fluff it up a bit.

As for uses, you could use it as a filling for a chocolate cake, add some whipped cream until it is a nice fluffy consistancy and not too sweet - then put it in a pie shell with some whipped cream and chocolate shavings on top for a Chocolate Pie.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 10, 2010)

You can melt it in small amounts and use it to top ice cream.


----------



## AshleyK (Oct 10, 2010)

Well Thanks everyone...  
I will probably make more cupcakes or cake and then use the icing for it.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 10, 2010)

So how was the icing?  it's an interesting recipe.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 10, 2010)

I look at the kitchen as an experimental lab.  Why couldn't you melt up some choco chips, add the frosting, add some nuts, pour into a buttered pan, let set and cut into squares?  If that doesn't work, spread the nutty mixture onto the next batch of cupcakes.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 10, 2010)

My mom used to use up left over frosting by spreading it between graham crackers.  It was always a wonderful treat for us kids.  I think sometimes she made extra on purpose so she could make them for us.  Keep them in an air tight container though or they get soggy.


----------



## AshleyK (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, guess what my sister did she put it in the fridge for the whole night. So when she took it out today it was all hard, but then I let it out for the rest of the day and whipped it, and its back to normal and very smooth and fluffy. I still haven't figured out what to use it with. Honestly, I was wondering if I could use it in a recipe rather than use it as a topping. 
Thx


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 11, 2010)

If you don't know what to do with it, then freeze it until you do.  You have already experimented with it in the fridge.  There aren't many recipes you will find using icing as an ingredient I am afraid.


----------



## AshleyK (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL, yeah I sorta figured  but I am just ganna freeze it like you suggested. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2010)

Personally, I'd simply find the closest spoon.


----------



## AshleyK (Oct 15, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Personally, I'd simply find the closest spoon.


Wait... WHAT I didn't get that..


----------



## philso (Nov 11, 2010)

with all that butter in it, it would be hard to find a way to use it other than as a filling.  jabbur mentioned a graham cracker sandwich. that or maybe toll house cookies.  keep them in your freezer or  bring to a perty or bake sale.

and, as someone else asked, how was it??   great? too sweet?  weird consistency? would you recommend it?


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretzels are vegetarian friendly (flour, water, yeast, shortening, and sugar) so cover 3/4 of pretzel rods with the icing, then roll in sprinkles, nuts, or drizzle a different color of icings in patterns. Cool and then wrap individually in clear plastic (or a small long clear plastic bag) and tie with a ribbon (curl the ribbon with scissors). Makes great holiday gifts that don't break the bank...plus it's special to give something you make yourself. My co-worker did that for halloween and gave us all one....it was festive and yummy!


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 11, 2010)

I love this idea.


----------

